# How To: shortchain a broken blizzard...



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

continuing our string of great luck; our blizzard plow decided to quit on us saturday. My brother was out plowing and he calls me saying the plow isnt functioning and that it pissed all its fluid. We rammed it up onto a pile and tightened down the straps.

All the hoses were checked and tightened about a month ago and its leaking at the bottom of the manifold. Ill be unbolting it today and flipping it over to diagnose its issues.

Well be making a trip to Erie PA in the summer to get Jerre to work his magic on this thing.

So the argument about chain lift vs. direct on this issue is moot, as long as you have straps with you.

I was actually more worried about the light tower being able to support the weight of the plow than the straps. Each one went down and hooked onto the push beam.


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Damn looks like a pain.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

that the down side of a direct lift plow right there but you odnt have to do it on a storm basis so i like the direct lift plow! i carry on one of thoughs 4 inch wide straps with a racket handle on one side with me and floor lack at all times


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Could you have put fluid in it just to raise it? And would it have stayed in the raised position? Probably not without pressure in the sytem? Also, did you just remove the pump cover to strap it? I've never had my blizzard quit in the down position. Thanks for the pics, I've wondered how that's done. I too would have worried about the light tower, but it held it ok?

Sorry it happened. I know it's a PITA when things go wrong.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

ya, my heavy strap, 6000lb wll was in my other truck. but these were rated at about 700 a piece.



> Could you have put fluid in it just to raise it? And would it have stayed in the raised position? Probably not without pressure in the sytem? Also, did you just remove the pump cover to strap it? I've never had my blizzard quit in the down position. Thanks for the pics, I've wondered how that's done. I too would have worried about the light tower, but it held it ok?
> 
> Sorry it happened. I know it's a PITA when things go wrong.


I didnt have any fluid with me (used it up when one of the fittings got loose a month ago) not sure if it would have stayed up b/c i was able to push the plow side to side since there was no pressure in it. I think they leak was too much for it to get any pressure build up anyway if i had. Ya i just removed the pump cover. Last year the fuse/solenoid went out on the plow in the down position, we had to completely disassemble the power hitch arm to pull the plow off the truck and push it up onto a trailer with our other plow truck lol. Ya the light tower held ok, i was worried b/c it was kinda bumpy road on the way back.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Yikes. That looks like a pain. I usually carry a small jack with me. It's easy to short chain a Minute Mount or Fisher in general.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

if you have some snow piles near by theres no need for a jack, we just drove it into the pile and hooked up the straps. took no more than 5 min.

at home i put the floor jack under it and then lowered it onto some jackstands.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

found the problem:

the lower oring that fits between the pump/motor housing and the manifold burst. It might have been pinched when installed from the factory and the lower bolt that holds the manifold and pump housing together was loose and so the pressure finally burst the oring.

im just glad it was an easy fix even though my dad got sprayed with some fluid when i held the power hitch switch down to find the leak lol.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That looks like an easy fix and a cheap one too. 

See, my luck would be that the plow wouldn't go up and I'd have no snow piles near me.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

I lost the pump gear first storm last year.

Not that difficult to just strap it up.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I had that same issue many years ago on my 810. Jerre walked me through the repair. Took less than an hr.
Dino


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Ya the downside to a Blizzard... I'd still take one in a heartbeat! Local plowing crew left a F350 with an 810 PP on it at a parking lot in town for a couple days the first storm of the season here, my buddy runs that truck and said it got stuck in the down position. They had enough other trucks that the downtime didn't hurt 'em too bad. Not sure how they got it back to the shop i think the repair guy went to the truck?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

There is a hole to put a pin through that keeps it a bit off the ground, just jack it up, put the pin through, and you can drive, just because of the bumps.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Yup, The only bad thing about direct lift plows.


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

Cant beleive those light bars held everything up, Your dealers didnt bother to show you how to "short chain" a blizzard? That extra pin they give you slides right in a hole when the plow is up and mechanically holds it.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

BDEMOTT;1000283 said:


> Cant beleive those light bars held everything up, Your dealers didnt bother to show you how to "short chain" a blizzard? That extra pin they give you slides right in a hole when the plow is up and mechanically holds it.


ya good luck getting that whole to line up


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Pristine PM ltd;1000146 said:


> There is a hole to put a pin through that keeps it a bit off the ground, just jack it up, put the pin through, and you can drive, just because of the bumps.


I was gonna say... that's what i use. Only had to use it once in 4 years.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Anybody got a pic of said pin and hole?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

This is how it looks on my speedwing. (Pin in hole in middle of picture above ram behind the broken weld) Didn't think I had one on file but there it is.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i didnt get any extra pin...nor any manuals etc...

but ive already said how much i hate the dealer i got this plow from. he will NEVER get another cent from me. they also do snow removal and im stealing some accounts from him for this coming season.

ya the fix was real simple and easy, im just glad it didnt cost me anything except a lil downtime, but the other 2 trucks were running.


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

Then go down to Rural King and buy one for $4


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i wasnt aware of the extra pin hole either. but ive always known that you could strap the plow up. whats the difference both ways work.

and around here we have Tractor Supply lol


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Should be the same as what holds the plow on. Pick up a few extras. I never like buying from dealers who plow too. It's like renting from the rental place that is bidding against you. When you need service, is his priority you or his stuff?


----------



## LTLANDSCAPING (Jan 7, 2009)

the first time my PP got stuck in the down position, I didn't have a pin either. I called my dealer and he said, "Use the extra pin and put it in the hole" Well my extra pin was with my owners manual at home. I hit a snow bank with the plow and used a socket wrench and stuck it in the hole to hold the plow 3" off the ground and drive it to the dealer that way. He opened it up and found the same Cracked bushing as in the initial picture posted in this thread.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Coincidence......dunh..dunh..dunh. I thinks not. I will be the first to admit that Blizzard is a high maintenance plow. but I love the way it works and has never let me down. I plow 2x as much as I could with the staight, and 1/3 more than with the V.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Ouch! Good thing you had the straps. I have 4 in my truck. How far were you from your shop? Atleast the you got suck in Scoop and not with a 10' blade. Would have been a pain to go down the road in 10'.


----------



## firemt036 (Jan 1, 2010)

I feel your pain! 1st storm of the season 1st pass 1st account 1 in cement pad at back door of a convenience store plow angled all the way to the left made contact with pad at light speed now angled to the right blew a line dumped fluid (sprayed all over the wall of the store) limped 20 miles up an unplowed highway 20" on the ground plow 1/2 inch raised to get a line at 2am, storm 4 days ago altenator kaputs crawled in my firestation garage at 8 volts on the meter after just making auto zone by 3 min before close to get a new one! no more factory 95 amp. put in the big boy 130 no dimming on the lights when raising the plow gonna go 1 more up and add 2nd sears diehard gold battery I swear by them. karma will lean our way sometime or another safe plowin to ya!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1000350 said:


> This is how it looks on my speedwing. (Pin in hole in middle of picture above ram behind the broken weld) Didn't think I had one on file but there it is.


Thanks for posting the pic. I will look at mine tomorrow and see what's up.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> Ouch! Good thing you had the straps. I have 4 in my truck. How far were you from your shop? Atleast the you got suck in Scoop and not with a 10' blade. Would have been a pain to go down the road in 10'.


I was a few streets down when my brother called me that the plowed stopped working. and our other truck was another few streets down. we have a very tight route so one of use is always within 1-2 miles of each other. I drove the truck about a mile back home and took it easy, my brother was in my truck in front of me for an escort.



> I feel your pain! 1st storm of the season 1st pass 1st account 1 in cement pad at back door of a convenience store plow angled all the way to the left made contact with pad at light speed now angled to the right blew a line dumped fluid (sprayed all over the wall of the store) limped 20 miles up an unplowed highway 20" on the ground plow 1/2 inch raised to get a line at 2am, storm 4 days ago altenator kaputs crawled in my firestation garage at 8 volts on the meter after just making auto zone by 3 min before close to get a new one! no more factory 95 amp. put in the big boy 130 no dimming on the lights when raising the plow gonna go 1 more up and add 2nd sears diehard gold battery I swear by them. karma will lean our way sometime or another safe plowin to ya!


this dump has a dual battery setup with a 220amp alternator (just off idle) so its got plenty of juice. the stock 105 amp alt couldnt cut it at all.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Mr.Markus View Post
> This is how it looks on my speedwing. (Pin in hole in middle of picture above ram behind the broken weld) Didn't think I had one on file but there it is.
> Thanks for posting the pic. I will look at mine tomorrow and see what's up.


me to, i didnt get a chance to today but tomoro im gonna look down there.


----------

